# Strength Wars: Grip Strength Deathmatch



## NbleSavage (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 6, 2015)

Dude wasn't even winded.


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 7, 2015)

Fuccking animals


----------



## Milo (Nov 7, 2015)

They should've done different grip style challenges like plate pinches.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 7, 2015)

They kinda did.  The first one was static farmers walk. The second one was single hand fat grip static hold she the third one was fat bar pulls for reps.


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 7, 2015)

My forearms are burning just watching that video.


----------

